# recipes to stuff salmon fillet



## hobbyhome (May 9, 2002)

Looking for recipes that can be used as stuffing for salmon fillets.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hello,

Welcome to ChefTalk. You'll probably get more responses if you posted your question in the Recipes Forum.

Nice meeting you and looking forward to more posts.

Jodi


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

ShawtyCat is right, so I am moving this request to the Recipe Forum to increase the likelihood of your getting replies, hobbychef.

Regards,
Mezzaluna- Moderator


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Okay...this isn't what you are asking for but if you want to try something different and creative with salmon.....may I suggest this????

Click here for Marvelous Mosaic Fish

Enjoy!

Nancy


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yum! Nancy, that recipe looks great for ANYONE!


----------

